
Why the real promise of virtual reality is to change human connection - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/17/17242326/virtual-reality-vr-peter-rubin-future-presence
======
liberte82
Oh goodie, another technology promising to connect us better than ever. I
can’t wait to see how this one backfires horribly.

